# Mike Myers Officially In For ?Austin Powers 4′



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2011)

> Despite making boatloads of cash, the animated Shrek franchise has arguably been driven into the ground, with its third and fourth installments failing to meet the critical success of the first two. Outside of this franchise, star Mike Myers hasn?t been working too much and it?s no surprise after his last live-action feature The Love Guru was a total failure.
> 
> While many fans would love to see him reunite with Dana Carvey for another Wayne?s World, especially after they paired up to bring the sketch back more than once in recent years, we definitely are going to see Myers return to reprise his most recognizable character, the shagadelic super spy we know as Austin Powers.
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 13, 2011)

sweet, there just needs to be an infinite supply of austin powers movies to make the world feel normal


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

should be funny but he should work on another waynes world instead.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 13, 2011)

Why? It wasn't funny after the first movie. Why make another one.
Apart from tons of money, of course.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

i liked it


----------



## Achilles (Aug 13, 2011)

Of course he's in. The guy needs a surefire hit outside of Shrek.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 13, 2011)

I wish I cared enough to read the article!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 13, 2011)

Gabe said:


> should be funny but he should work on another waynes world instead.



Austin Powers>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>waynes world


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2011)

^




Wayne's world 

Was always a fan of Austin Powers more

This feels like another case of sequelitis


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2011)

Austin Powers is one of those series that I don't mind seeing sequels too because I laugh and, of course, don't take it seriously.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Austin Powers is one of those series that I don't mind seeing sequels too because I laugh and, of course, don't take it seriously.



lol I felt the same way about the Shrek film series after Shrek 2.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 13, 2011)

The last one made me laugh a few times but overall was pretty meh.  I'd much rather see him in Waynes World 3.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2011)

lol at the mention of Shrek. Should've just stopped at 2. 

Anyway, I'm all for another Austin Powers.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Seth Green better return.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 13, 2011)

I thought it was a bit suspicious that everyone has been playing all the Austin Powers movies lately....


----------



## Wicked (Aug 13, 2011)

As long as Beyonce isn't this movie should be fine.. that movie was straight up garbage.

AP fell off the map after first movie...


----------



## G (Aug 13, 2011)

It's the fucking Austin Powers.

also, what waynes world?
never heard of


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh God, fuck yes. I've been waiting for this news for years now.

And Goldmember was definitely the best of the three. Come at me.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know. As much as I like the series, Goldmember felt pretty conclusive.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, they still got something going with Scott. God knows these movies aren't around for their plot, but the way he left in Goldmember just screams revenge waiting to happen.


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 14, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Austin Powers>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>waynes world



Get fucked, Waynes World > Austin Powers by a thousand-fold.

Edit: Will they just let this series fucking die already? Shit's no where NEAR funny.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2011)

You know... this news doesn't anger me the way I thought it would.

Goldmember's cliffhanger with Seth Green (who they should really let do some of the writing) was actually interesting and I would like to see where the plot is going. 

I don't actually expect it to be funny, mind you, but I am interested. 

---------------------------------------------------------------



DragonTiger said:


> And Goldmember was definitely the best of the three.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 14, 2011)

goldmember was the worst


----------



## Violence (Aug 14, 2011)

I really liked all the austin powers movies, if myers gonna be in the fourth movie i hope's gonna be funny, btw the latest shrek movie really sucks.


----------



## Avix (Aug 14, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Austin Powers>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>waynes world



Agreed.




Comic Book Guy said:


> Austin Powers is one of those series that I don't mind seeing sequels too because I laugh and, of course, don't take it seriously.





Bender said:


> lol I felt the same way about the Shrek film series after Shrek 2.




Well that's in its nature surely, being a parody franchise?



Platinum said:


> Seth Green better return.


I hope he does; he probably will.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 14, 2011)

I bet this film will have Seth Green as the 'main villain, and I bet Austin will also have a young son too. So the movie will be about their kids taking over.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 15, 2011)

Hopefully this turns out well.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Seth Green better return.



i'm gonna fuckin freak if he dosn't


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

They need to stop. Gold Member was the worst movie of all time.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 16, 2011)

Only watching it if Seth Green is in it.

I hope they don't try to bring in a big actor/actress just to bring in more viewers. Beyonce was the worst thing that ever happened to the movies. Heather Graham and Elizabeth Hurley were awesome but Beyonce was awful and shoved in our faces taking up too much screen time probably because she demanded it due to her name/popularity


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 16, 2011)

I liked the third one.



...when I was 12.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2011)

> Only watching it if Seth Green is in it.


Oh you know he's gonna be in it

what he's magically gonna just go and say 'this sucks I won't be in it'


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2011)

all this hate, stfu


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Oh you know he's gonna be in it
> 
> what he's magically gonna just go and say 'this sucks I won't be in it'



Yeah he can't afford to miss the movie opp.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2011)

i loved all tree Austin movies ,too bad i will be dead by the time this is released.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i loved all tree Austin movies ,too bad i will be dead by the time this is released.



Suicide? 


I hated Gold Member. Man that was garbage. It should have been burned.


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Goova said:


> all this hate, stfu



I will take back all my hate if and when this movie magically doesn't suck.


----------



## Burke (Aug 16, 2011)

With Seth Green villain i suppose?
It'll be a new take, sure, but Mike _is_ getting old.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2011)

you know what I hate more than Goldmember?


the dutch


----------



## Avix (Aug 16, 2011)

Castiel said:


> you know what I hate more than Goldmember?
> 
> 
> the dutch



Well I hate people who are intolerent of other cultures,

AND the dutch.


----------



## Netorie (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't quite know how I feel about this yet. 



Platinum said:


> Seth Green better return.



Agreed.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 16, 2011)

Goldmember sucked. I think they fucked things up with the ending. Ima fan of the austin powers series. Im interested in the new one.

"Mini me, stop humping the laser." lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4sQI8Evfhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Aug 16, 2011)

This movie is gonna be awesome cause its gonna be so bad


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 16, 2011)

"Do you know who I am?"

"Do you have any idea how many anonymous henchmen I've killed over the years?"

"And look at you, you don't even have a name tag, you've got no chance! Why don't you just fall down?"

(henchmen drops his weapon and slowly slumps to the ground)


----------



## Talon. (Aug 17, 2011)

ITS ABOUT FUCKING TIME!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 18, 2011)

i wonder what will the rocket joke will be based this time?


----------

